# Headlamp suggestion for trail running.



## spyros (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for a headlamp for rocky trails with maximum light output for about 6 hours. I have searched and found these which are recommended for trail running:
http://www.zweibrueder.com/ENG/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h7.php?id=h7
http://www.mammut.ch/en/productDetail/232000100_v_3000/Lucido+TX1.html
Zebralight headlamps: http://www.zebralight.com/Headlamp_c_7.html
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=64
http://www.silva.se/en/Products/Mobile-Lighting/X-Trail/
http://www.silva.se/en/Products/Mobile-Lighting/Trail-Runner/
http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/myo-series/myo-rxp
Which one would you recommend? Any other alternatives? Thanks!


----------



## carrot (Apr 21, 2010)

The Surefire Saint will run for 6.5 hours at the maximum 100 lumens. It is very comfortable to wear and well-balanced. I believe it to be well suited for strenuous activity.

The maximum is too bright on trails in my opinion, however, and with the knob that offers infinitely variable brightness you can dim it down until it suits you and will offer significantly longer runtime than the 6.5 hours if you choose to use it on a lower level of output.

A review can be found on my website, linked in my signature.


----------



## spyros (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you know if the part of the headband that is over the head is removable? I prefer it being only around the head.


----------



## Ajax517 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can pretty much scrap anything that requires a rear battery compartment.

In my experience the throw of the Zebralight H501 isn't suitable for running. Great for task or hiking but you can quickly outrun the light.

Princeton Tec EOS or Remix
Petzl Tikka2


----------



## woodentsick (Apr 21, 2010)

70 lumen PT EOS


----------



## vaska (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure that the main component of specialized lamp for trail running, orienteering, rogaining etc is headgear like those from LUPINE, MILA and SILVA.
Headband, made of elastic strips is not comfortable for long-distance run.


----------



## thaflash_la (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I love my Saint minimus, but if I'm running I'll want an over the head strap so I don't need to tighten the eleastic. Unless you're wearing a hat that will keep the light in place.


----------



## spyros (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think 70 lumens is enough for trail running.


----------



## carrot (Apr 21, 2010)

The over the head strap is removable, yes. So is the external battery pack if you wish to just use the light as a small forehead mounted unit.


----------



## Szemhazai (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry guys, but most of You do not know what means "to run"  

I suggest Princeton Apex or Apex Pro - it can be modded easy to Cree XP-G - you will have 250+ lumens for 6 hours.


----------



## csa (Apr 21, 2010)

The minimus is a great light, but I don't known if it has enough throw for that application.


----------



## carrot (Apr 21, 2010)

At night on trails the Saint and Minimus have more than enough light to light up the trails.


----------



## thaflash_la (Apr 21, 2010)

Not only does the Saint have enough brightness but the beam is wide enough to light up what's ahead as well as what's right in front of your feet and the edge of the trail. 

Unless we're talking about trail sprinting, it should have enough light.


----------



## spyros (Apr 22, 2010)

9,4 ounces i think is one of the heaviest.


----------



## Jagge (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are sub 3h marathon runner or something like that, then it might be better to get something bright enough for you speed, like lupine tesla or magickshine - belt pack setup would keep head part weight about at 100g. Most serious trail runners I know have been lately going from the type of lights you listed to birghter slype setup. If you are hobby jogger and take it less seriously, then you'll do fine with those lamps, just slow down enough and you'll do just fine. But it of course depends also how technical those trails are and is there any ambient light (like summer nights at northern scandinavia), is it a 6h race or not and so on.

Ay-up is one alternative not mentioned above.


----------



## spyros (Apr 22, 2010)

I think these headlamps are a bit heavy for trail running. I am not sure if having them on my head for hours is good.


----------



## Jagge (Apr 22, 2010)

spyros said:


> I think these headlamps are a bit heavy for trail running. I am not sure if having them on my head for hours is good.



Tesla's or magickshine's weight on head is same or less than some or most of the lamps you posted, like Petzl Myo RXP.


----------



## spyros (Apr 22, 2010)

Petzl Myo RXP is 175g, Lupine Tesla is 320g, almost twice the weight of the Myo. As for the magickshine, i don't know.


----------



## xcandrew (Apr 23, 2010)

spyros said:


> Petzl Myo RXP is 175g, Lupine Tesla is 320g, almost twice the weight of the Myo. As for the magickshine, i don't know.


 
Jagge said "on the head" since you said, "I am not sure if having them on my head for hours is good." My Magicshine is 158 g for that part (minus battery pack and extension cable). The Tesla is probably a bit less.


----------



## spyros (May 11, 2010)

After a bit of search i see that the surefire costs almost twice as much as the rest of the headtorches :thinking: . Does the cable that connects the battery pack with the headstrap is long enough so i can mount the pack at my waist?


----------



## carrot (May 11, 2010)

no...


----------



## spyros (May 11, 2010)

So, if you remove the battery pack from the headstrap in order to make headlamp lighter, where can you mount the pack?


----------



## carrot (May 11, 2010)

To your neck?


----------



## spyros (May 11, 2010)

I think this would be the most uncomfortable, having the battery pack moving around my neck.


----------



## hurricane (May 11, 2010)

I do a lot of trail and snowshoe running. I *hate* having the batteries on my head ... they flop around. I use a Myo XP Belt. The remote battery pack can be attached to your shorts/tights etc. and the cable routed down the inside of your jacket, vest etc. You're left with a lightweight, high-output headlamp that's rock-steady. Admittedly, the cable can be a nuisance outside of running, but it's fantastic for running. In the winter, the remote battery pack can be stashed near your body and kept warm which increases run time.


----------



## spyros (May 12, 2010)

So from the ones that i listed in my first post, including the Apex Pro, which one has a long cord in order to attach the battery pack at my waist near the shorts?


----------



## uplite (May 13, 2010)

spyros...speaking as a fellow noctural trail runner...I think the best light for trail running is NOT a headlamp. 

Here is my current trail running setup (see *this thread* for more info):







Briefly...Zebralight h501w (80° flood) on the waist for proximal trail lighting, plus Zebralight sc50w (8° throw) in my hand for trail-finding or other distance spotting.

The h501w is currently unique and absolutely indispensable. The sc50w could be replaced, in theory, with any single-cell throwy pocket light. BUT if you run fast on rough trails, a side clicky becomes more than a convenience, and there are not many bright throwy single-cell side clickies out there. The only other light that comes to mind is the LRI Photon Proton Pro.

In my experience this is enough light to night-run almost any trail that I would day-run, regardless of the lunar phase. I have scrambled loose slopes, crossed creeks, and jumped rock-to-rock down streambeds with these lights at night.

Hmm...this really makes me want to go for a run right now. 

-Jeff

*EDIT:* I forgot to mention...neutral tint LEDs are imo the ONLY choice for serious real-world outdoor use. Cool-tint LEDs are cheap & easy for flashlight makers to buy, and many "flashaholic" collectors here like them because they have the highest "lumen" ratings...but they simply don't cut the mustard in the real world with real human eyeballs. Blue light is inherently low contrast.


----------



## spyros (May 15, 2010)

I read here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252302&highlight=tesla that the magicshine is not very reliable.


----------

